# How do you feel about Tory Burch?



## LuxMommy

Hi all! I need/want a bag that can be worn for dinners and drinks and I want one with a chain. My LV options are the Pochette Caissa in RB, but I don't really want to spend that much on a DE bag that and the other option is the St. Germaine PM, but I already have 3 Empreinte bags and, again, not keen on spending so much on something I could not use on a daily basis. I found the perfect bag from Tory Burch, but I have never bought anything from this lable and I have only had LV bags for almost 20 years, so very hesitant to take the plunge. It is perfect, however, and one third of the price of the Caissa...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LuxMommy said:


> Hi all! I need/want a bag that can be worn for dinners and drinks and I want one with a chain. My LV options are the Pochette Caissa in RB, but I don't really want to spend that much on a DE bag that and the other option is the St. Germaine PM, but I already have 3 Empreinte bags and, again, not keen on spending so much on something I could not use on a daily basis. I found the perfect bag from Tory Burch, but I have never bought anything from this lable and I have only had LV bags for almost 20 years, so very hesitant to take the plunge. It is perfect, however, and one third of the price of the Caissa...


Hi I don't have any TB bags, but if it's something you like and you would get use out of it, I'd say go for it!


----------



## KM7029

I don't own any, but I can see why the price is appealing!  

If I don't buy LV, I usually end up heading to the Coach Outlet.


----------



## clydekiwi

I like tory burch


----------



## NWGal

I had a tory burch handbag for awhile.  I liked it, the quality was fine and I didn't have any issues.  I just found myself reaching for my LVs more.  Since this would be an occasional bag why not?  If it works for your needs then go for it.


----------



## LuxMommy

Great, thanks everyone! Sounds like it would be an ok choice. Will take some time to think about it, since I don't want risk getting it and then lateron getting the LV anyway...


----------



## Shoppinmel

I don't think there's anything wrong with Tory Burch bags. If you think you'd use it then go for it. I just find that I don't reach for my contemporary designer bags when I have premier designer bags in my collection. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## natdoll

Personally I love some of the bags from Tory Burch. I have the perry tote and I like it so much, I am thinking of buying another color. I think sometimes we can get wrapped up in a brand and not want to go for lower priced brands, but its so important to buy what works for you....especially if you can save a little money that can be used for more bags and accessories


----------



## lettuceshop

I have a lot of TB bags and I use them all the time. I've never been attracted to the LV bags, they just don't do anything for me.  I have some Rebecca Minkoff's and a couple of Coach bags, I also have a couple of Balenciaga's that I just had to have and to be honest they never see the light of day. I like that the TB are affordable and I can switch them out to suit my mood. I have never had any issues with quality, but I have a few and I do clean and condition them often.


----------



## Phiomega

It depends on what you want exactly --- if the style really works for you, and it is not a 'replacement' bag, then you should go for it as their quality is good. But if what you want is actually the LV, don't settle for less. 

I have one TB bag that I really love because I love the style and keep getting a lot of use amongst my other collection (am a BV fan, but has decent collection from other premium brand like LV too). This, in comparison to another bag I buy a contemporary brand, when I actually want a BV tote. Ended up not using that bag a lot because what I want is different.


----------



## reginaPhalange

If the TB is a suitable alternative based on your needs and uses for the bag, it makes sense. Especially since you said it will be more of an occasional bag as opposed to a daily one. I personally have had a few quality issues but that doesn't necessarily mean that you will, it's just been my experience with the brand. I would however think it over as 9 out of 10 times when people try to seek a cheaper alternative, the original item is still on their mind. Just my two cents, but hopefully it helps you make a decision, let us know what you decide to do[emoji5]


----------



## elisabettaverde

I think TB is a great stylish and affordable option.  I have four in very buttery soft leather with the quilting and chain detail.   It's one brand I always get excited about each season. To me it's an upscale brand without the exorbitant price tag.


----------



## PinkPudding

I love TB out of other contemporary designers. I tend to get crazy with colors when I buy bags from contemporary designers, and I dont really have to baby them.
A pen mark on my Chanel feels different compare to watermarks on my TB. And lately, having to tout my baby around, I tend to use my cheaper handbags more.


----------



## LuxMommy

Thanks everyone! Some wise words were said and I have a feeling I will be going with the LV after all, to avoid the risk of the Tory Burch being a replacement rather than the actual thing that I want...although it is a great bag...


----------



## Hannahinseoul

I like TB i think it is always classy and preppy!


----------



## vsethichaiyen

I love Tory Burch! I’ve got more than 10 pcs in my collection + 4 LV. Love love them all.


----------



## crystalmiu

I like the design.


----------



## handbagaddict80

Cute designs but sub par quality.


----------



## xwxcc

I like TB for its elegant but delightful design.


----------



## Ishbin

Designs are good and some of the bags are very good but I wish they paid more attention to qualit. My experience with their bags has not been the best as far as quality goes.


----------



## fashionista7

I really like the designs and i might buy the Fleming bag but the posts about quality make me nervous, can you tell me what specifically was bad about the quality?


----------



## Ellen Cherry

fashionista7 said:


> I really like the designs and i might buy the Fleming bag but the posts about quality make me nervous, can you tell me what specifically was bad about the quality?


I don’t own any TB bags but I was looking through some on EBay today. I noticed that a couple had piping that had broken away at the corner and one where the leather was completely torn away at a back-side zipper. These could have been victims of extreme accidents, though. Or very careless owners.


----------



## constens

I like the tb bag because its design is in line with my aesthetics, but I think I need sa to order it for me, because I don't want to wear a mask and go shopping.


----------



## DS2006

constens said:


> I like the tb bag because its design is in line with my aesthetics, but I think I need sa to order it for me, because I don't want to wear a mask and go shopping.



All you have to do is order online from the TB website or any one of the major department stores that carries the line such as Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Saks, Bloomingdales, etc.


----------



## DS2006

The TB bags I have are very nice quality and hold up very well. Of course, I treat all my bags with care.


----------



## hlh0904

I have three TB bags. First a Robinson double zip tote in black, A Kira Single flap in black, and an alligator embossed box bag of which name I cannot remember. So far, after a few years the wear is very good. I baby my bags. I loved the design of the kira so much I purchased a YSL Loulou and the Robinson double zip tote made me commit to getting a Prada Galleria Double Zip. 

They seem quite sturdy. I like to have the option of carrying the Tory's because they are my workhorses. Sometimes the situation calls for a contemporary bag versus a premium designer. I have her boots as well and they are good quality. They hold up pretty well when worn in a cold Pittsburgh winter.

These bags allowed me to see if a certain style worked with my lifestyle. I still will hold onto them for as long as they last.


----------



## Imisso

I think some of their bags are beautiful. I have the kira chevron in bordeaux. Recently I bought the same bag in the color devon sand in preparation for summer. I just couldn't wait.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I don't own any TB bags, but I have been wearing TB shoes for years and have been happy with the quality. They last a long time.


----------



## joeyelgood

I am a fan of Tory B. I have a silk dress that I have had since 2017 and it always draws compliments. I just got a pair of the good luck trainers and they are very comfortable and stylish. I have had small bright pink Robinson shoulder bag in a Saffiano leather for over 8 years, which I have worn a lot. Whilst it is showing that wear, it is still doing well considering. I didn't exactly baby it. I once stopped and bought a pair of their ballet flats on a day out as my heels were hurting too much! They are always soft and comfy. I really like their new monogram bucket bags in store. I think their pricing is fair and you get a very good quality product and, generally, service. The one bag collection I am not so keen on is the Lee Radziwill, as for me it's just a little too close to the Kelly, but that's just my opinion! So, I'd say go for it


----------



## JVSXOXO

Tory Burch hasn't been on my radar until recently. I'm at a place in my life where I can't justify the prices of certain luxury bags that I like the look of (*cough* LV Pochette Metis *cough* YSL College Bag) and after searching around for similar looks from contemporary brands, I came across the Kira Top Handle Satchel and thought that it was a great looking alternative at a much more reasonable price. I'm hoping that my husband took my not so subtle hint and got me one for Mother's Day!


----------



## PurseUOut

Love my small TB collection. Missing is the Perry tote in Clam.
I think my next purchase will be the lee small double bag in pine frost.


----------



## lovieluvslux

TB is my favorite contemporary designer next to Coach.  Great quality/design, fresh campaigns, staff seems to be nice.  I am buying more contemporary over "exclusive" designers these days.


----------

